# Suche Quellen für spezielle Stockpics/Freepics



## Storch (4. Oktober 2002)

Guten Abend,

ich wollte nur noch anmerken, dass mir durchaus klar ist, dass ich auch sämtlichen mir bekannten Stock Exchanges usw. durchsuchen könnte, aber ich glaube weniger, dass ich da dort finde, was ich suche ...

Desweiteren habe ich auch keine DigiCam oder einen anderen guten Fotoapparat, um die Bilder selbst zu machen ...

Also, ich suche ganz spezielle Pics zu jenen Themen:

- fette, ecklige Maden/Würmer, Käfer und anderes ähnliches Getier
- tote Menschen (keine Blutorgien oder sowas in der Art) oder "scheintote" Menschen - die z.b. irgendwo liegen zu schlafen oder sowas - das man das halt als toten Menschen verkaufen könnte
- Embryonen
- "Endzeit-Bilder" oder "urbane Stilleben" (Friedhof, verlassene Industrieanlage, Hinterhöfe und dergleichen ...)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 

Storch


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (5. Oktober 2002)

> fette, ecklige Maden/Würmer, Käfer und anderes ähnliches Getier


Hmm, kA bei Google scheint man dabei wenig erfolg zu haben.


> - tote Menschen (keine Blutorgien oder sowas in der Art) oder "scheintote" Menschen - die z.b. irgendwo liegen zu schlafen oder sowas - das man das halt als toten Menschen verkaufen könnte


Hmm, könnte schwierig werden Photos von soetwas selbst zu machen ohne Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen... 


> - "Endzeit-Bilder" oder "urbane Stilleben" (Friedhof, verlassene Industrieanlage, Hinterhöfe und dergleichen ...)


Im Ernst? Sowas findest du nicht? Was sind denn das bitte für Stock Sites? 
Ansonsten:Google
PS: Ich glaube kaum, dass es spezielle Stock Seiten für solche leckere Bildchen gibt.


----------



## flip (5. Oktober 2002)

sucht du sowas in der art?










probier doch das : http://www.picsearch.com/ einfach mal aus. manchmal aber nur manchmal findet man was schönes.kommt halt auf die größe an, die du brauchst. mußte halt die sachen die du suchst auf deutsch und auf englisch eingeben dann findeste auch mehr.
das erst bild fand ich schon eklig ich geh erst mal frühstücken
flip


----------



## Storch (5. Oktober 2002)

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## Bomber (5. Oktober 2002)

ich hab dir ne url per pm geschickt.. du hast nen ekligen geschmack


----------



## Storch (6. Oktober 2002)

Thx Bomber


----------

